# crocheted fursuit



## marc andre (Aug 26, 2009)

*crocheted (knitted) fursuit*

*hey! ive finally finished this damned thing!! head down to the bottom of the thread to have a look-see :3*


this is what happens when you have entirely too much time on your hands:





oh woot, yet another suit.

not quite - this is what the inside looks like:





since last november, i've been working on crocheting (think knitting with 1 needle) this suit stitch by stitch, so far ive invested about 500 hours of work into it and i havent even started the head yet.
thought it was about time i came on here and shared what ive been up to :3


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG.... wow... I thought I was crazy with chain mail when I was making shirts and pants..
 bravo


----------



## Elessara (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy cow! er... Tiger!

That is very nice looking! Great Job!


----------



## marc andre (Aug 26, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> OMG.... wow... I thought I was crazy with chain mail when I was making shirts and pants..
> bravo


hehe thanks, my housemate makes chainmail too, its kinda like metal crochet


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 26, 2009)

woooohhhh! that is amazing-ness. i contemplated on knitting something similar or a suit once but took too long one time.


----------



## Idlewild (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it soft? It looks soft. Tell me its soft!

And fantastic job! I can see lot of hard work put into the suit!


----------



## Matt (Aug 27, 2009)

when I saw that hat, I immediately thought of this picture.





But what you've got there is freakin awesome.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing.  :0
I can't imagine doing that much for a fursuit.


----------



## Zanzer (Aug 27, 2009)

WOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAA what is that.


----------



## marc andre (Aug 27, 2009)

Violet Virtue said:


> Is it soft? It looks soft. Tell me its soft!
> 
> And fantastic job! I can see lot of hard work put into the suit!


yup its retardedly soft XD
comfy too, it basically feels like a fuzzy sweatsuit when youre wearing it


----------



## marc andre (Aug 27, 2009)

Matt said:


> when I saw that hat, I immediately thought of this picture.
> (that guy)
> 
> But what you've got there is freakin awesome.


haha thats what i look like on the bus


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa, that's so shiny and cool. Talk about dedication!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

THAT"S SO COOL!! Is it breathable? I have a scarf like that, and there are little holes in it when you stretch it. So I can imagine it's pretty breezy?

The only problem I have with it is that all my characters have LONG fur, and I can't imagine how you'd make a suit like that with long fur, but then again I can never find any faux fur that's long enough.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw the thread title and was thinking "this is going to look fucking retarded."

I'm glad I was wrong. This looks FUCKING COOL.


----------



## Takun (Aug 27, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I saw the thread title and was thinking "this is going to look fucking retarded."
> 
> I'm glad I was wrong. This looks FUCKING COOL.



I read it as crotched fursuit and I was like "not sure if want"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha...wow that's awesome. Very creative too!


----------



## Bacu (Aug 28, 2009)

Every time I scroll past this from the main page, I think it says "crotched fursuit"

just saying.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 28, 2009)

what kind of yarn did you use and what kind of stitch?


----------



## marc andre (Aug 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> THAT"S SO COOL!! Is it breathable? I have a scarf like that, and there are little holes in it when you stretch it. So I can imagine it's pretty breezy?
> 
> The only problem I have with it is that all my characters have LONG fur, and I can't imagine how you'd make a suit like that with long fur, but then again I can never find any faux fur that's long enough.


yeah the wind goes straight through it, its great ^.^
it didnt really show up in the photos, but the white fur and the tails actually 1-2" loops of yarn on each stitch, makes big fat shaggy fur X3




this is a better photo of my tail :3


----------



## marc andre (Aug 28, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I saw the thread title and was thinking "this is going to look fucking retarded."
> 
> I'm glad I was wrong. This looks FUCKING COOL.


you have no idea how worried i was from the very beginning that it was going to look like such a retarded, half-assed hunk of shit 
this is actually the first suit ive ever made and ive been kinda winging it fron the very beginning >.>


----------



## marc andre (Aug 28, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> what kind of yarn did you use and what kind of stitch?


i used sullivans scruffy yarn in orange, balck and white - http://www.sullivans.net/proddetail.asp?ProdCode=89170
most of it is single crochets, except for the tummy fluff (most of the white area) and the tail which are all loop stitches and the knees and elbows which are triple crochet rib stitches (to make wenises and kneenises)


----------



## Hyasinth (Aug 31, 2009)

You win everything. Wow. That's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 31, 2009)

That is incredible.
You good sir have earned a cookie.
Of the most delicious kind.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## marc andre (Aug 31, 2009)

Brinster said:


> That is incredible.
> You good sir have earned a cookie.
> Of the most delicious kind.


yey delicious kind cookie!! *om nom nom*


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 31, 2009)

Perhaps you'd like a cold glass of milk to wash down that cookie.Reminded of a bit of in-between animation on The Pink Panther Show. He's getting ready to head out to a formal event with a top hat on. The announcer notices how spiffy he looks. Then he finds a loose thread and pulls on it. His pink fursuit unravels, but he's not out of the game. Pink Panther starts knitting. Next he's seen stepping out in an oversize pink kangaroo suit. The announcer calls him a &quot;knit wit.&quot;


----------



## marc andre (Sep 1, 2009)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Perhaps you'd like a cold glass of milk to wash down that cookie.Reminded of a bit of in-between animation on The Pink Panther Show. He's getting ready to head out to a formal event with a top hat on. The announcer notices how spiffy he looks. Then he finds a loose thread and pulls on it. His pink fursuit unravels, but he's not out of the game. Pink Panther starts knitting. Next he's seen stepping out in an oversize pink kangaroo suit. The announcer calls him a &quot;knit wit.&quot;


heheheheehehehehe.

luckily this thing wont ever spontaneously unravel. the yarn gets tangled as hell, meaning if i needed to go back and fix any mistakes i had to carefully pick out each stitch :/

id hate to think of what would happen if it managed to get torn somehow D:


----------



## Loomy (Sep 1, 2009)

So, did you crochet the bodysuit then put the fur in?  Im making a tail in a similar method, but it's taken 40 hours on something a whole lot smaller than that.  

Tutorial plz?


----------



## marc andre (Sep 1, 2009)

Loomy said:


> So, did you crochet the bodysuit then put the fur in?  Im making a tail in a similar method, but it's taken 40 hours on something a whole lot smaller than that.
> 
> Tutorial plz?


huh? no. the yarn itself is the fur: http://www.sullivans.net/proddetail.asp?ProdCode=89170
40 hours?? ouch. what size hook are you using?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 1, 2009)

This suit is epic.


----------



## Loomy (Sep 2, 2009)

marc andre said:


> huh? no. the yarn itself is the fur: http://www.sullivans.net/proddetail.asp?ProdCode=89170
> 40 hours?? ouch. what size hook are you using?



Too small.  It's smaller than a pencil.  The way im doing it is you crochet a base, then make the fur from bundles of yarn.  Ill show ya when i get done, im about 1/5 of the way through furring it.


----------



## Danale (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet merciful lord!


----------



## marc andre (Sep 2, 2009)

Loomy said:


> Too small.  It's smaller than a pencil.  The way im doing it is you crochet a base, then make the fur from bundles of yarn.  Ill show ya when i get done, im about 1/5 of the way through furring it.


oh dear that sounds horrifyingly labour intensive. i used a similar technique to make my tail, but i used loop stitches, essentially making the strands of fur continuous with each other instead of individual strands

tiny hook sizes annoy the hell out of me, i cheated on my suit and used 2 strands of yarn and a 10mm hook - really chunky.


----------



## wolfmongoose (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks so soft and shiny!! I wanna touch it!
I'm impressed. Personally, I have no patience for stuff like crocheting.


----------



## marc andre (Sep 7, 2009)

wolfmongoose said:


> Looks so soft and shiny!! I wanna touch it!
> I'm impressed. Personally, I have no patience for stuff like crocheting.


hehehe it is soft X3 honestly it feels about 2342304230994230 times better than it looks


----------



## marc andre (Dec 17, 2009)

debuted at midfur 2009. i'm not going to bore you with the details right now, but i am going to put up a big-ass submission showing all the retarded little details one day





yaaaaaaaaaaaay ive finally finished this mofo!!!
just in time too, i finished the dreds in the hotel lobby on the first day of midfur >.>

fun facts:
- the whole head is furred in 7 parts with no sewing: 2 individual pieces for each ear, 1 for the top half of the face, 1 for the bottom half and 1 for the hair

- to make the hair i had to make each individual strand out of loop stitch crochet, then braid together 12 strands at a time then rub each braid between my hands until it matted up, just braiding and matting the hair took me about 6 hours.

- his eyes, nose and teeth are all uv reactive and glow under blacklight

- although the jewelry isnt in in these pictures, his earlobes are punched out at 16mm and the tip of each ear at 5mm

- it still isnt technically completely finished, theres some scraggly hairs around the muzzle that i need to take care of and he still needs whiskers






now for some progress shots i havent yet uploaded






here i've pinned the pipecleaners i used to form the eyelids in place, i went this way because i could stitch the pipecleaners into the fabric and make them poseable. it turned out alright, i can nudge a few expressions out of the eyes as well as close them completely :3






this is the fur for everything on the face above the mouth. the area around the eyes has been shaved back and you can see the pipecleaners poking through a bit. the area around the eyes and forehead is 1 piece, each cheek is another and i connected it all together with the white in the middle. there are no seams in this piece, everything has been crocheted together.






super sculpey nose and teeth, both painted with acrylics. the teeth are titanium white and glow under blacklight >.<






ive laid the fur onto the head and glued it down, now i just need eyelids, nose, teeth, lips etc etc. 






this is what the headfur looked like before i went and dreaded it. i made the hair by essentially making a hat out of the scruffy yarn with literally hundreds of loop stitches over an A3 book. each strand is therefore about 16 inches long


----------



## ScrubWolf (Dec 18, 2009)

THAT is phenominal work!


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude, you're insane.

It's awesome.

Can anybody resist wanting to hug you?  That particular fabric is kind of... magnetic.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 18, 2009)

That is just epically brilliant.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 18, 2009)

The head isn't as great as the bodysuit, which is what I was assuming would happen, but even still, this suit is absolutely phenomenal. Great job!


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

for some reason at a glance i read "crotched fursuit"


----------



## marc andre (Dec 18, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> The head isn't as great as the bodysuit, which is what I was assuming would happen, but even still, this suit is absolutely phenomenal. Great job!


yeah the head is far from perfect, every little detail glares at me from the pure amount of time i spent staring at the thing. the things i definitely want to address for next time is the eyes, the neatness of the fur, making the shape of the muzzle more natural - i feel it looks boxy from the front and also the general proportions, i feel the head is too much of an elongated oval shape and not round enough. having said that, i doubt i'll crochet another head, i'll most likely use faux fur or fleece for future projects.


----------



## marc andre (Dec 18, 2009)

Kittiara said:


> Dude, you're insane.
> 
> It's awesome.
> 
> Can anybody resist wanting to hug you?  That particular fabric is kind of... magnetic.


yeah the fur is _retardedly_ fluffy and soft, the only one ive found with a nicer texture is "super beaver" but thats quite a short pile.

and im fully aware of the fact im batshit insane


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 18, 2009)

in one word AMAZING!!!!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 18, 2009)

If I ever see you at a convention...

...prepare for lots of pictures and even more hugs. :3


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow that looks so warm and snuggly!


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

Omg, this is so weird and original I love it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 24, 2009)

i thought it would be really retarded...but god thats actually very amazing! very nice *claps* however you learned how to do it...*shakes head* wow. im actually blown away lol


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

cool suit


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

i like it


----------



## marc andre (Dec 27, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i thought it would be really retarded...but god thats actually very amazing! very nice *claps* however you learned how to do it...*shakes head* wow. im actually blown away lol


hahah you and me both  it had every opportunity to turn out like a complete hunk of crap to be honest, you have no idea how relieved i am that it didnt >.<


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

marc andre said:


> hahah you and me both  it had every opportunity to turn out like a complete hunk of crap to be honest, you have no idea how relieved i am that it didnt >.<



yeah, it defiantly turned out awesome! the face could use a little work, but god to crochet that o.o i wanna try XD


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 29, 2009)

That's fucking awesome.. good god.

I just decided to pick up crocheting about a month ago.. haven't managed to get beyond a simple chain-stitch or whatever, lol. I figured two things can come of crocheting: Awesome beanies, and scarves. I had no idea you could do something like this. o:


----------



## marc andre (Dec 29, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> That's fucking awesome.. good god.
> 
> I just decided to pick up crocheting about a month ago.. haven't managed to get beyond a simple chain-stitch or whatever, lol. I figured two things can come of crocheting: Awesome beanies, and scarves. I had no idea you could do something like this. o:


yeah you can end up doing some pretty interesting stuff with crocheting, especially once you get the hang of adding and removing stitches (like you would to make the top of a beanie) - a bunch of mathematitians worked out that crocheting is one of the only ways to accurately model hyperbolic curves ._.


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 2, 2010)

A very unique idea, but I'm glad it worked out for you  I quite like it. If I ever see you at a con, I'm hugging you. Just sayin'.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 2, 2010)

damn son, dis be real cool


----------



## Nylak (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh SNAP.  That is dedication right there.  I wish I had that kind of focus.

It looks really soft and silky.  I wanna touch it.  >_>  *grabby hands.*


----------



## marc andre (Jan 3, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> A very unique idea, but I'm glad it worked out for you  I quite like it. If I ever see you at a con, I'm hugging you. Just sayin'.


k i'll keep that in mind


----------

